# Awesome or Awful--the August sales thread



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm starting this thread because I have a burning need to be 1st at something. And as this is August 1st and I've sold my 1st book, here is the 1st sales thread. Making me...*1st. At. Something*. 

All other brown bars are in place.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey, I'm up to three. Practically rocketing my way to the top 100 list! Watch out, Ender's Game!


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Steaming ahead in the UK - well OK, one sale this morning but it got rid of the BBOS


----------



## wolfrom (May 26, 2012)

I finally got that "-1 Net Books Sold" message you cool kids are all raving about. If I didn't have four sales in spite of it (US, UK, CA), I'd probably cry. 

And I've finally got the big series out to Nook and Kobo. So that's pretty big for me.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

Quiss said:


> Hey, I'm up to three. Practically rocketing my way to the top 100 list! Watch out, Ender's Game!


I haven't checked since 7:30 this morning. I duct-taped my check-sales finger to my forehead, said tape not to be removed until late Sunday night. But 3!! Out of the gate. Bodes well, methinks.

The other result of this duct-tape measure is writing with only my left hand. Heck, it might even speed me up. 

I've got some small promos running this month. So hope floats.

Go August.


----------



## nico (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm firing up the beehive oven and getting out the yeast. It's artisanal bread makin' time! August is going to rock!


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

3 sales made. 2 in the US, 1 in the UK. All free.


----------



## AndiAlexander (Jul 30, 2013)

Whoo. A whopping... Nothing! Which brings my current sales for the year to... NOTHING!!



Considering I published my first short on Monday, I'm okay with that. Hopefully by the end of August I will have at least one sale to report.


----------



## wolfrom (May 26, 2012)

AndiAlexander said:


> Whoo. A whopping... Nothing! Which brings my current sales for the year to... NOTHING!!
> 
> 
> 
> Considering I published my first short on Monday, I'm okay with that. Hopefully by the end of August I will have at least one sale to report.


Well, without posting it in your signature it'll make it hard for us to buy it.


----------



## AndiAlexander (Jul 30, 2013)

wolfrom said:


> Well, without posting it in your signature it'll make it hard for us to buy it.


Fixed  Still getting setup around here, although it seems like I've been lurking forever!

Good luck to everyone this month!


----------



## nico (Jan 17, 2013)

AndiAlexander said:


> Fixed  Still getting setup around here, although it seems like I've been lurking forever!


Welcome! Bake some bread and publish 37 more books. Then you should be set.


----------



## KellyHarper (Jul 29, 2012)

AndiAlexander said:


> Whoo. A whopping... Nothing! Which brings my current sales for the year to... NOTHING!!
> 
> 
> 
> Considering I published my first short on Monday, I'm okay with that. Hopefully by the end of August I will have at least one sale to report.


Welcome to KB!

QUICK! (Write another one!).


----------



## Dave Renol (Mar 4, 2013)

I checked my sales last night around midnight and found two paid sales in Canada... I almost wish they would have held off for a few hours so the BBOS would have gone early in the month.  As it is, I only have three US sales and shame for the rest of the world so far.

Dave


----------



## AndiAlexander (Jul 30, 2013)

KellyHarper said:


> Welcome to KB!
> 
> QUICK! (Write another one!).


Ha! Thanks all for the welcome! 

And... already done. Second work is at the editor over the weekend to be released Monday. Third is about halfway done.  One a week, dolls... One a week.


----------



## KellyHarper (Jul 29, 2012)

I say go with three a week


----------



## AndiAlexander (Jul 30, 2013)

KellyHarper said:


> I say go with three a week


That would be fabulous, but my husband and two preschoolers wouldn't like that so much. They'd never eat or wear clean clothes again


----------



## KellyHarper (Jul 29, 2012)

AndiAlexander said:


> That would be fabulous, but my husband and two preschoolers wouldn't like that so much. They'd never eat or wear clean clothes again


I don't know about the clothes part, but I have a suspicion they'll figure out something about the food


----------



## AndiAlexander (Jul 30, 2013)

KellyHarper said:


> I don't know about the clothes part, but I have a suspicion they'll figure out something about the food


LOL I'm sure you're right!


----------



## KaryE (May 12, 2012)

I had a sale and a borrow when I woke up, so I'm happy. No BBOS for the first time in awhile.


----------



## Jd488 (Oct 8, 2012)

One big goose egg so far, but it's still early.


----------



## ER Pierce (Jun 4, 2013)

2


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

One at B&N, a couple of freebies at Amazon.com, nothing else to report.


----------



## mlthurston (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm just happy that August is starting off well. Last month I had to wait until the end of the month before I sold a book. Everything started to pick up around July 26th and I guess the momentum is carrying over into August.


----------



## Lady Vine (Nov 11, 2012)

3 each for .com, .co.uk and .de so far. Oh, and a new 4-star review. That's a good enough start for me.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON (Mar 14, 2011)

None today yet...but six hours to go and Facebook promotion to 65000 erotica readers in the morning.


----------



## horse_girl (Apr 9, 2010)

wolfrom said:


> I finally got that "-1 Net Books Sold" message you cool kids are all raving about. If I didn't have four sales in spite of it (US, UK, CA), I'd probably cry.


Ditto that on one of my books. I hate the first of the month


----------



## ecg52 (Apr 29, 2013)

2 in the US and 1 in the UK. I want more!


----------



## MarcyB (Feb 10, 2013)

Bummed at big, brown, blechy, bothersome, brown bar breaking brittle heart.     

Big 0  

And with a new cover reveal, I was hopeful, too.


----------



## AriadneW (Feb 16, 2013)

Carried over some momentum from July, 36 sold so far.  It really helped yesterday that ARe featured my new release in their Hump Day specials email.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Germany was the first BBOS down this month for a book I only announced yesterday. All others are still in place.


----------



## KerryT2012 (Dec 18, 2012)

My refresh is not working - still brown!


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

Luckily I have a permafree or I'd be doing the brown bar walk of shame. I did get one sale in Germany so far. But they seem to like me there.


----------



## RJ Kennett (Jul 31, 2013)

One sold, one borrowed so far in August, but my customers usually buy late at night, when they're looking for creepy crawlies to sing them a lullaby. July was good to me; here's hoping the momentum stays with me this month.


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

10 free on one of my shorts, but no "real" sales yet. Still nice seeing the interest in that one, though.


----------



## Christopher Meeks (Aug 2, 2009)

Awesome, I'm happy to say. My new thriller "Blood Drama" is featured on BookBub today and I'm up to 792 sales. Believe me, this is not my average day, but then again, this is my first genre book. I know there've been a lot of threads about BookBub, and when this book came out June 1, I waited a couple weeks until I had many great reviews, and contacted BookBub. They turned it down, saying it was too new. I waited another month, pulled in more reviews and sales, and they said yes. I'm a fan of BookBub. This comes after four years of working on the book, too. What really counts will be the sales after today. I'm hoping BookBub is a good catalyst. May the book find its "legs." We'll see.

--Chris


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

30 sales in Amazon.com


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

Michael Buckley said:


> 30 sales in Amazon.com


30 sales in one day is pretty impressive 

ETA: Oh, I just realized you have a free book. Do you mean sales or free downloads?


----------



## Emily Embree (Jun 11, 2013)

Mine have been out a week.  I have the brown bar in the US, but sold one in DE.
Might have to work hard at marketing there.


----------



## kwest (Mar 16, 2013)

Broke the brown bar today in the worst way possible...one sale, one refund. ARGH.

I hope this isn't a foreshadowing of what August will be like...but I have new release coming out so logically this should be better than last month.


----------



## MitchHogan (May 17, 2013)

I'm still riding the momentum from my release 9 days ago. 76 sales amazon.com, plus 12 print copies.


----------



## nico (Jan 17, 2013)

kwest said:


> Broke the brown bar today in the worst way possible...one sale, one refund. ARGH.


I'm here to comfort you. There's a worse way: 0 sales, 1 refund. I know it's possible because that's how i started July.


----------



## Tim_A (May 25, 2013)

One sale in the UK. It took a week to get the first sale last month, so this is pretty good going so far!


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

About 20 freebie downloads and 3 sales (all in UK) so far. Lets hope August is better than July!


----------



## RockyGrede (Apr 19, 2013)

My book is still on free promo.

August 1st I had approx. 300 downloads.

Another 100 today so far


----------



## kwest (Mar 16, 2013)

nico said:


> I'm here to comfort you. There's a worse way: 0 sales, 1 refund. I know it's possible because that's how i started July.


Ah, never considered that one. Luckily my ego has been saved a bit with another three sales. Not too shaby!


----------



## KellyHarper (Jul 29, 2012)

I had 100 returns on .com all of last month, and I'm already at 20 this month. More annoying than disconcerting.

#shakemyfistFridays


----------



## pauldude000 (May 22, 2013)

35 sales, 2 borrows so far. However, it is far too soon in the month to be counting chickens yet.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

It's a long weekend up here in this wacky Canadaworld.
How about south of the border? That always seems to affect sales.


----------



## FMH (May 18, 2013)

16 on Amazon, 1 on Smashwords, oddly enough. 

I think they're right when they say more books, more sales. My first got 8 and the others - the other 9 sales.


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

It's been a slow start to the month for me, but then again it has been over 30 days since I put out a new book, so I think the algorithms demand more words. That must be it.


----------



## Elliott Garber (Apr 8, 2013)

15 so far!


----------



## FictionalWriter (Aug 4, 2010)

Sluggish.  I expect it will be the worst month of the year.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

15 so far on Amazon. Much better start than last month!


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

13 at the moment. Sales mostly in US, with 1 in UK. BBOS for all other countries.


----------



## HeyImBen (Mar 7, 2013)

127 total so far.  Most sales are due to an ENT and Kindle Books and Tips promo that started today.  Will be interesting to see how this 
sets up for the rest of the month.


----------



## Greg Stahl (Nov 11, 2012)

I haven't sold any of my short for months, probably since January or February. I haven't thought about it too much. I figure I need to publish more books to begin selling each other. But, gee, it would be nice if my published project was discovered every once in a while, and I suppose that would help encourage me to move my various projects along further. Nevertheless, congrats to those of you making sales!


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

31 free and 2 sales. Better than last month so far.


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

147 so far.    Definitely not the norm for me. I had a new release that was doing okay, but something is going on with it in the UK since the beginning of the month that bolstered it. (I've sold more since 8/1 on that title than I did in the 20 days in July since it went up.) I'm not complaining- just enjoying the ride.


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

I was ready to pack up my tent and ponies in February, so August isn't too bad by comparison.


----------



## AriadneW (Feb 16, 2013)

211 so far, mainly on Amazon.com and thanks to the new release I had at the end of July.


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

Still a big fat zero. Oh brown bar of shame! Why must you torment me so?


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

So far my numbers are down slightly this month but still good by my standards. I hope to release book 4 in the series and do a promo for book 1 sometime in the next couple months so here's crossing my fingers that'll keep sales steady. I don't ask them to grow, just not to shrink much.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

My sales are still down on the spring, but coming through at a reasonable if slow pace. Roll on September, when I get my next one out!


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON (Mar 14, 2011)

17 at $2.99 in august. Announced .99 cents sale today with mega Facebook promo through Saturday. Expecting a ton of sales & record breaking Amazon rankings! Congratulations all!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Slow. Sluggish. Meh.


----------



## crashaddict (Mar 27, 2013)

Looks like I'm gearing up for a June 2.0, in which I didn't log a single sale until the last few days of the month.


----------



## horse_girl (Apr 9, 2010)

Miserable


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

Mimi said:


> I was ready to pack up my tent and ponies in February, so August isn't too bad by comparison.


Is the improvement as a result of you writing in a different genre?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Mimi said:


> I was ready to pack up my tent and ponies in February, so August isn't too bad by comparison.


Not the ponies! 
Please don't take the ponies away....I love ponies. Can I ride one?


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm off to a good start!

The most interesting thing for me is that since last month my paperback sales have ramped up along with, finally, Amazon UK! Right now, instead of .com being 80% of my sales, it's down to under 60%.

I think the UK sales have picked up because of what looks to be the introduction of broader category bestseller lists giving me more visibility. I also think the climb in paperback sales for me is because Harry Turtledove (a well know alternate history author) has a new book out that has got my paperback all caught up with his in the also boughts.


----------



## annacat77 (Aug 6, 2013)

One for me so far and 100 free downloads...only published six days ago though so am hoping it might pick up


----------



## RockyGrede (Apr 19, 2013)

13 sales in the last 3 days. So going good.

Got my first sales from the US today!


----------



## Tim_A (May 25, 2013)

I sold 4 books on .com overnight, which is the most I've sold in a single day on .com ever. I have no idea what caused those sales (not that I'm complaining), but it's put me in double figures after just one week, something I didn't manage to achieve at all in July.


----------



## Kwalker (Aug 23, 2012)

For me, July was down over June, but August has picked up and I'm on track to meet June. (Which was my best month ever.)

I'm have a bookbub mid month, so I'm hoping August becomes my new best month ever.


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

Worst month for me so far. Doing about 10 books a day across 30+ titles. Keeps up it won't be enough to pay my bills for the month. I got savings and all, but it always makes me nervous when my monthly income dips down like that.

And Book Blast just denied my sale. 

I feel just like I got a form rejection from an agent.

Gah.


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm at 5 sales, which means I already beat July (which had 4). Not counting the free copies of my first book of course


----------



## penrefe (Nov 30, 2011)

valeriec80 said:


> Book Blast just denied my sale.
> 
> I feel just like I got a form rejection from an agent.
> 
> Gah.


Sorry your month isn't going well.

I know what you mean about the Book Blast rejection. Out of all the promo sites, theirs is the one that stings the most, because of the way their rejection is phrased.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Kwalker said:


> For me, July was down over June, but August has picked up and I'm on track to meet June. (Which was my best month ever.)
> 
> I'm have a bookbub mid month, so I'm hoping August becomes my new best month ever.


Please post about that in the BookBub thread, if you don't mind sharing.
I'm seeing a shift in that BookBub trend, but it seems very genre-specific.

I did all right with my ad with them for my 2-day free promo, in terms of ROI, but two weeks later, to the day, sales are pretty much back to what they were.
Still, I hope to have picked up a bunch of new readers for the series to get me through August


----------



## NicoleSwan (Oct 2, 2011)

Down down down down... Makes July and June look like a goldmine.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

Just over 500 so far. It's my best month ever, but I have just released the final book in my series so that's probably it.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Valerie, it sounds as if you and I are having the same month.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

My sales had stagnated, but a combination of dropping the price for August and a new release - has rebooted them a little.
I feel very conflicted about dropping the price - even on a temporary basis - the work in each book is worth way more than the 99 cents price tag. Sigh.


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

I tried lowering prices on one, didn't sell anything. So, I put the price back where I think it belongs and I've sold 2 copies since.

Still just a handful of sales for the month and about 65 downloads on my free short story.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

For me August is truly the "dog days of summer." And the dogs are not playing nice. ...sigh... 

I have a BookBlast promo slated for today, so I'm hoping it will pick things up. If not, then there's no where to go but up from here.


----------



## O_o (Aug 6, 2013)

71 so far for me, much slower than last month, but this is my third month of having any books out there so it's all still utterly amazing to me!


----------



## destill (Oct 5, 2010)

August is starting off better than July. But I went in knowing this would be a very slow month. I didn't schedule any promos for August because I've rarely found this to be a good month for such.

Hang in there. It'll be fall before you know it!


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

destill said:


> Hang in there. It'll be fall before you know it!


Yes, but in September sales will lack because of back-to-school activities. October will suck because people are busy closing down the cottage/pool/garden and decorating for Halloween. November is bad, of course, because everyone's ordering hard covers for Christmas, not ebooks. December is down because people are buying Kindles and are holding off to take advantage of Prime to load up after Christmas or are buying gift certificates. January will be okay. February won't be because people are dealing with bills from Christmas and aren't spending money. March is sucky because people are excited about spring and too busy to read. Ditto April. And then we're back into the Summer Slump.

Just wanted to get it all out of the way


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Even the attempts at spamming my website are at an all time low.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Andrew Ashling said:


> Even the attempts at spamming my website are at an all time low.


You lucky dog. I'm being flooded with spam comments attempting to sell fake sports jerseys and designer brands I've never heard of. Only the Polish snow removal people have shut up for seasonal reasons.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

I have no new releases this month, so I was really worried about sales, but I'm OK I think. I've made more in one week than I did almost all of January-March. Last month was my best $$ month so far with the MANIC release, but June was my best ## month when TRAGIC was selling like crazy at 99 cents.

Sometimes lower sales = more money. Anyway, all you can do is plug on and write more.

I'm going to try for a Book Bub ad for Francesca soon, but it might not make August. We'll see.

*And I've never used Book Blast, does anyone have a link to that site?*


----------



## AndiAlexander (Jul 30, 2013)

GOT MY FIRST SALE!!! Which brings my sales to a big whopping one... ever.

May not sound like a lot, but for an author with one short story release that came out a week ago... I'm over the moon!


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> I have no new releases this month, so I was really worried about sales, but I'm OK I think. I've made more in one week than I did almost all of January-March. Last month was my best $$ month so far with the MANIC release, but June was my best ## month when TRAGIC was selling like crazy at 99 cents.
> 
> Sometimes lower sales = more money. Anyway, all you can do is plug on and write more.
> 
> ...


Here ya go: http://www.bookblast.co/advertise.shtml

My BookBlast promo has brought in 55 sales so far today for my .99 sale. Cost $20.00. Not break even, but at least it's movement and the book is ranked #29 in Romance/Sports. (My husband thinks the sports category is hilarious. Romance on a golf course? NEVER! )


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Got a bunch overnight. Weird.

BUT - three paperback copies of the Catalyst sold overnight.  I really don't see a lot of paper compared to others' ratios. I guess it's the genre. To have 3 sold at once is really extraordinary for me.


----------



## ChrisWard (Mar 10, 2012)

Can't remember because I keep forgetting to check but its less than 10. Was doing 100 plus a month from Dec through June. However, there are only so many Kindle News & Tips ads I can do and Bookblast is a loss leader. I'm waiting to finish my series before I try for Bookbub again. Hauling butt words wise, though, 90k since the start of July. Rock on.


----------



## Charles Harvey (Dec 29, 2010)

Congrats on your awesomeness. But this August has been awful as far as sales. August 2012 rocked with 34 US Sales and 5 European sales. August 2013 so far is in the tank with 2 sales and 1 borrow. Even after a weekend of freebies. Somebody needs to wake those algorithms up.


----------



## O_o (Aug 6, 2013)

90000 words in five weeks  

*starts typing*


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

EC Sheedy said:


> Here ya go: http://www.bookblast.co/advertise.shtml
> 
> My BookBlast promo has brought in 55 sales so far today for my .99 sale. Cost $20.00. Not break even, but at least it's movement and the book is ranked #29 in Romance/Sports. (My husband thinks the sports category is hilarious. Romance on a golf course? NEVER! )


Thank you!


----------



## BellaRoccaforte (May 26, 2013)

Huge Question that I have. I've seen some folks talk about this before and know that there probably is only one person at Amazon that knows the answer and they keep him locked in a closet so he won't tell. But how up-to-date are the sales numbers?

I had my first release yesterday - man it was rough - the bread helped as did deep cleaning my house. I have had a good number of people tell me they purchased it and I really do believe most of them but the sales numbers do not reflect. 

Also, my publicist sent out a ton of ARCs prior to launch, received reviews back (most of them really good thankfully) and asked them to post on Amazon when the book went live. She got at least 5 emails from reviewers saying that they posted the review, but that Amazon didn't send them the usual confirmation saying that it could be 48 hours before the review is posted. Now there are some reviews that have been posted, but not all of the ones that I know have been submitted. And with the sales not matching just what people I mostly believe are telling me I'm wondering about the lag time. 

does anyone have any info on this? And I'm really not being a whiny newbie author, I'm just curious and maybe a little anxious.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Eupalinos said:


> Just sayin', since you're on Wordpress, have you tried this plugin? http://wordpress.org/plugins/anti-spam/
> 
> I don't know how long the thing will last, but since I've installed it, all spam disappeared.
> 
> ...


In my case they're just "attempts."

1. Akismet catches them all
2. I have to approve comments manually anyway.

No worries.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

BellaRoccaforte said:


> I have had a good number of people tell me they purchased it and I really do believe most of them but the sales numbers do not reflect.


Don't believe it. They don't know you can tell 

I saw your ad on Bookblast (or maybe Fire Department, I poked around quite a bit yesterday.) Nice positioning on the page.


----------



## BellaRoccaforte (May 26, 2013)

Quiss said:


> Don't believe it. They don't know you can tell
> 
> I saw your ad on Bookblast (or maybe Fire Department, I poked around quite a bit yesterday.) Nice positioning on the page.


I thought so too, but it looks like I got nothing from it and my publicist swears by KFD. Not that the sales are amazing, but that the ad has always paid for itself.

And I actually *know* that the people bought it because many of them sent their amazon receipts. I bribed them with a catered dinner.

***addition to this post***
I wanted to say that I'm not whining about sales. I was prepared to live with the brown bar of shame for months. I'm an unknown so I have low expectations.


----------



## Tim_A (May 25, 2013)

Two more US sales and my KBoards Discovery ad will have paid for itself...

For the first time ever (!!!) I've sold more books in the UK than the UK - almost double in fact


----------



## trublue (Jul 7, 2012)

I can not complain as my US sales are great. But since they took my book off free in the UK, the book is dying. Ths is so frustrating. It's messing up my UK sales to the point here I don't even want to look;(


----------



## 60169 (May 18, 2012)

So far, so fine. I am adapting my strategy, which used to be free-run reliant.

Now I am running a series of ads on Bookbub, KFD, ENT, Bookblast, Kindle Books and Tips - some at .99, some at 2.99. So far, each ad has at least paid for itself and I am seeing some decent-to-good residual action after the ads. I'm also doing the occasional Fiverr gig to post to a random FB page. Believe it or not, I see little boosts when those hit.

To date, I've hit 420 sales, with 95% spread between my two books (the remaining on my short story) and my new release outselling the first title by almost 3-1. 50% of those were @ .99, 25% @ 2.99 and 25% @ 4.99.

I am doing my best to establish a good rapport with the advertising sites. I don't know how I would boost things without them.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Shawn Inmon said:


> I am doing my best to establish a good rapport with the advertising sites. I don't know how I would boost things without them.


I can't get past the ENT gatekeepers no matter what. I have a good relationship with BookBub, I think but ENT closes the shutters when they see me coming. No idea why.


----------



## Majure (Aug 9, 2013)

Since I published in June, I've had about 20 sales (1 sale from family member), including one borrow. I even sold one in Amazon UK. Not a great start, but I'm still amazed readers found me, considering today is the first day I've done any kind of promotion. So for me, it's AWESOME.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Eupalinos said:


> Just sayin', since you're on Wordpress, have you tried this plugin? http://wordpress.org/plugins/anti-spam/
> 
> I don't know how long the thing will last, but since I've installed it, all spam disappeared.
> 
> ...


I just installed it to see if it does a better job than my previous anti-spam plug-in (which still results in overfull spam folders, which I have to manually check for legitimate comments that sometimes get lost).


----------



## S. Shine (Jan 14, 2013)

So far, plenty of posts about sucky sales this month.  

Figured we can all do with hearing more uplifting numbers.  

265 so far for me. Peanuts to many, but I'm happy with it. Although, wouldn't mind to see an increase.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

Quiss said:


> I can't get past the ENT gatekeepers no matter what. I have a good relationship with BookBub, I think but ENT closes the shutters when they see me coming. No idea why.


Me too! Glad I'm not the only one.

I'm not sure they like YA sci-fi very much, their site seems to be skewed towards thrillers and romance novels.

Sales are still good for me. The release of the final book in my series has really helped me out.


----------



## KerryT2012 (Dec 18, 2012)

S. Shine said:


> So far, plenty of posts about sucky sales this month.
> 
> Figured we can all do with hearing more uplifting numbers.
> 
> 265 so far for me. Peanuts to many, but I'm happy with it. Although, wouldn't mind to see an increase.


Seriously if I had that I would be happy but my sales are so bad


----------



## Jd488 (Oct 8, 2012)

Although my August sales are awful, it beats riding the BBoS.


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

Sarwah2012 said:


> Seriously if I had that I would be happy but my sales are so bad


It can all change suddenly. In May, I sold 17 books. In July, 1800. 1100 so far in August.


----------



## Alex Jace (May 6, 2013)

dotx said:


> It can all change suddenly. In May, I sold 17 books. In July, 1800. 1100 so far in August.


This intrigues me. What happened to cause that spike?


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

Alex Jace said:


> This intrigues me. What happened to cause that spike?


I wish I knew. I released a novel at the end of June. It sold 4-5 copies a day until mid-July and then sales went crazy and I sold most of those 1800 copies in the last two weeks of the month.


----------



## Alex Jace (May 6, 2013)

dotx said:


> I wish I knew. I released a novel at the end of June. It sold 4-5 copies a day until mid-July and then sales went crazy and I sold most of those 1800 copies in the last two weeks of the month.


Hmm. I actually find that encouraging - madness can strike at any time, to anyone. It shows how important it is to stay in the game, because you only get inexplicable lightning spikes of sales if you're around to receive them. Luck is what happens when preparation meets opportunity. Congratulations.


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

Alex Jace said:


> Hmm. I actually find that encouraging - madness can strike at any time, to anyone. It shows how important it is to stay in the game, because you only get inexplicable lightning spikes of sales if you're around to receive them. Luck is what happens when preparation meets opportunity. Congratulations.


Absolutely -- which is why the "keep writing" advice makes so much sense! The next title you publish could be _the_ one.


----------



## MrBourbons (May 1, 2013)

I've sold three this month. Woo!


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Well, this is adding to the fun.

I was looking at my web site stats. One items shows what keyword searches people use to find my site. 

And what do I see? "chris reher only human torrent"

I'm guessing that this is someone who just picked up my freebie promo title and is looking for the next in the series on pirate sites.
So much for freebies encouraging "sales" of the other books in the series....


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

Quiss said:


> Well, this is adding to the fun.
> 
> I was looking at my web site stats. One items shows what keyword searches people use to find my site.
> 
> ...


That is rather discouraging.  Hopefully it's only one person amongst many others though. There will also be those torrent seekers.

As for my sales, they're not rocketing, but they *ARE* better than last month which is pretty dismal. At the moment I'd like to just shift one a day!


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

I have looked into a crystal ball. And with the ides of August (13th) behind us, the crystal tells me sales will recover, then soar beyond all that has come before. 

(That's my story and I'm sticking with it--until tossed chicken bones tell me otherwise.)


----------



## David Thayer (Sep 7, 2012)

EC, I like your prognosticating, a hell of a word to be spelling at this hour. August is going well despite a sag in the past few days. Sold about 50 books so far which is more than May or June.


----------



## britrocker (May 16, 2011)

Seems to be a good month so far. Now I will wait for the ground to swallow me up


----------



## 60865 (Jun 11, 2012)

BellaRoccaforte said:


> Huge Question that I have. I've seen some folks talk about this before and know that there probably is only one person at Amazon that knows the answer and they keep him locked in a closet so he won't tell. But how up-to-date are the sales numbers?


I don't think there's one answer. Yesterday a friend emailed me that she was purchasing book 2 after finishing book 1 of a series and it showed on Amazon 30 seconds after I received the email (I'm guessing that it's her because it's the first sale of that book ever...) while another day someone purchased a book in front of me and it did not show right away.


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

Sales started ok, then slowed and now have stopped almost entirely. I'm holding off on advertising until this next book is out, but I do have a LT giveaway going on, so hopefully I'll get some more reviews if nothing else out of that.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Very slow. I'm at ~half what I did last month by this time and that was a drop from June. Had several good reviews show up the last week of July. Plan to ramp up the paid ads again in Sept.


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

Pretty good, though my sales are never very high due to being poor and unable to make use of paid ads and other high end promo techniques.


----------



## AriadneW (Feb 16, 2013)

Halfway through the month and my sales are more than all of July, boosted by the new release I put out at the end of July so August has been a good month for me so far.


----------



## Kenosha Kid (Jun 23, 2011)

We're talking tragically low volume here, but August is seeing better numbers than July.

Momentum into the end of the year? One can hope


----------



## Tim_A (May 25, 2013)

I had a small flurry at the beginning of the month. But it's been 5 days now since the last sale. Even the KBoards "discovery" promo failed to pay for itself - waste of money that was.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON (Mar 14, 2011)

186 sales for August so far. Very grateful!


----------



## David Wisehart (Mar 2, 2010)

For some reason, last week was one of my worst since I started self-publishing three and a half years ago. Sales completely fell off a cliff. Oh, well. I'm just going to keep writing...

David


----------



## ChrisWard (Mar 10, 2012)

Diabolical sales. Third worst month (including my first, which was only five days long) in 19 months of self-publishing. I've done no meaningful promo though, had the head to the grindstone writing the next couple of books. But yeah, first six months of the year were 100+. So far I'm sitting at 11 sales across all Amazons, and perhaps one on B&N.


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

Even though sales have dropped (after the 30 day cliff). There's been a steady rhythm over the past 5 weeks or so which I'm happy about (better to get some regularly, than none at all). Reviews are still coming in from previous free runs.

My books has only been available since June 6th and is the first in a four book series. The second comes out a the end of this week and I'm certain sales will pick up a little then, but we'll see.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

All these reports of dismal sales have me really nervous about what Amazon might be up to.
I've had one borrow today, in the wee hours. That's it. Weekends usually work well for me. 

I'm somewhat reassured to see a considerable number of indies in the Top 100 (going by price alone - I actually have no idea which are indies and which aren't)


----------



## O (Jul 15, 2013)

August has been *magnificent* to me so far, and I have high hopes. I've quadrupled July's sales, and sold in three countries, over two continents.

So, er, yeah; I've sold four.


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

Awful here. Pathetic, really. Desperately sad. Worst month ever. I didn't think I'd ever have a month where I didn't sell anything, but this month is attempting to go there.  

Hoping it's just the mythical "summer slump". And the fact that I've been vacationing and haven't been online to promote. But still. Yikes.


----------



## johnlmonk (Jul 24, 2013)

I would say, but division by zero might crash kboards.com.


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

August has been slower than July, but still pretty amazing. I've sold about 1500 copies this month so far. Keep in mind that before June, I rarely sold more than 100 copies a month. In May, I sold a grand total of 17.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

dotx said:


> August has been slower than July, but still pretty amazing. I've sold about 1500 copies this month so far. Keep in mind that before June, I rarely sold more than 100 copies a month. In May, I sold a grand total of 17.


Everything or one book in particular?


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

Patty Jansen said:


> Everything or one book in particular?


Those are my total sales, for all books combined. So 17 total sales in May, which was my worst month ever since I started publishing in March 2012. 1500 so far this month. Most of the sales do come from one particular title, though.


----------



## Zak Voss (Aug 15, 2013)

What's KFD and ENT?

Thanks.


----------



## Linda Barlow (Jul 5, 2013)

Very good for me, thanks to ENT (which stand for Ereader News Today), KFD (Kindle Fire Dept), and a 99 cents sale.  Way better than last month, which was pretty pathetic.


----------



## NicoleSwan (Oct 2, 2011)

Have clawed out about 5 sales... wooooooeful.  Spoken to a few others who normally turn a couple of hundred a month, down in to barely double-digits as well.


----------



## @Suzanna (Mar 14, 2011)

August has been good to me, but I also had a new release on July 15. Just hit 5,000 sales this month for Marquess and Lady Hathaway. And the 30 day cliff is a real phenomenon! Fortunately it's been more like a hill for me so far.


----------



## blakebooks (Mar 10, 2012)

So far sales are tracking those of July. I actually was afraid that August would be my worst month, but doesn't look that way. Within 2% of July's daily numbers, which I can certainly live with. Sept should do better due to releasing the first in my BLACK series, so there's hope...


----------



## johnaburks (Jul 7, 2013)

I don't really know what to think. After the best KDP free day run I've ever had I'm also having the best month I've ever had. I'm on track to do more this month than since I've started.


----------



## Tim_A (May 25, 2013)

August is shaping up to be my best month ever (still only talking 22 books here), but I have pushed it quite hard, and spent money. In the red financially - neither of my ads have made back their spend, not even the $15 KBoards Discovery blog post - but I've had some pretty nice reviews. Still only 7 sales in the US.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

My titles are still turning over at a fair rate, so I'm not complaining. UK picked up last month and is holding, as are US paperbacks (Createspace).


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

Sales this month are like: I sold a book! Woohoo! Today, just now, just this hour actually. I have been looking at that humiliating brown bar for 21 days. Okay, so I had to lower it to 99c to sell even one book this month, but I sold one! I will not have to get to the end of August and cry ugly tears because I failed to sell even one book for the first time in my publishing career. I sold one. I will have that at least. *please don't refund please don't refund please don't refund*

And that is what selling books is like this August.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

awful...


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON (Mar 14, 2011)

203 sales for August so far. 1757 all-time.  Very grateful!


----------



## KevinH (Jun 29, 2013)

I spent a few days away from the computer earlier in the month, and during that time period sales jumped tremendously (thanks in part to a new release, _Mutation_, which I saw climb as high as #691 in the Paid Store once I got back to my PC). Hoping that lightning would strike twice, I've avoided looking at any figures recently, but the last time I checked a few days ago I had a little over 1800 sales on zon.com. (Yes, I'm apparently more superstitious than even I knew.)

I know I've also got some overseas sales as well (zon.uk and the like), but I think my numbers were helped by leaving Select - in other words, no more borrows taking away from sales. I'm also on other platforms now, and I know I've got some sales on those (Smashwords, Kobo, etc.)


----------



## MitchHogan (May 17, 2013)

Awesome August how I love thee! Approaching 3k sales and on track to pass 4k for the month! woooooooooooo


----------



## Claudia King (Oct 27, 2012)

Pretty garbage compared to usual. I don't know about other retailers, but I've only sold around a hundred titles on Amazon so far this month. Fingers crossed that I can pick up the slack elsewhere!


----------



## RJ Kennett (Jul 31, 2013)

178 net sales for August, plus 17 borrows. I just launched July 17 and had 50 sales that month, so for a first-timer who hasn't used any free promotional days _and_ set a higher price point at $4.99, I'm thrilled. Can't quit my day job yet, though. 

Sales dipped last week, either because of Amazon's supposed 30-day cliff, or because college kids were busy packing and traveling to school. But they're back up this week, averaging 8-10/day. Today has kind of blown that trend, though, with only 4. Maybe I'll wake up to a few more overnight.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

My worst month in the three years I've been doing this, in a walk away. Extremely demoralizing. I think the category stripping thing may have something to do with that.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

August was plugging along on the pace of July, down but not in the pits. Then sales stopped. Category issue? Amazon downtime? I don't know, but I hope whatever it is goes away.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Sapphire said:


> August was plugging along on the pace of July, down but not in the pits. Then sales stopped. Category issue? Amazon downtime? I don't know, but I hope whatever it is goes away.


Ditto. If it weren't for a modest bump after a BookBub promo in July, this month would be a disaster. It's still shaping into the worst month yet.

Something tells me this is NOT a summer slump. The sky is falling. Amazon is ditching the indies (except those who were already ranking well). Do I sound cranky?


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

I can't say this month has been a super-awesome-I'm-never-going-to-work-again month, but for a period when I've not actually done any promotion other than some tweets and FB posts, I'm pretty happy with the stream of sales. They're consistent...something that's taken over a year to achieve. I'm hopeful that sales might continue to grow as we move into September...plus I'll have a new book out, so that should help.


----------



## Lady Vine (Nov 11, 2012)

Quiss said:


> Ditto. If it weren't for a modest bump after a BookBub promo in July, this month would be a disaster. It's still shaping into the worst month yet.
> 
> Something tells me this is NOT a summer slump. The sky is falling. Amazon is ditching the indies (except those who were already ranking well). Do I sound cranky?


I also don't think this has anything to do with the slump. Thank God for the other retailers, eh?


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

I've only been going since March, and while my sales have slowed I am still selling. It's certainly not enough to make me think there's something terribly wrong.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Sold 5 books so far. Could be worse


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

I've made a whole 6 sales and 1 borrow. Feeling kind of discouraged this month. Hoping my new release next month helps things pick up. Considering a 99c sale to see if I can more a couple more copies...


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

I've actually had my best month ever, but hearing these experiences makes me realise how fleeting good sales can be! Here's hoping things pick up soon.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

August has reminded me how powerful new releases are. Need . . . to . . . write . . . more.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

I have angst.
I need some of momilp's "could be worse" attitude.

Or I will use my angst and foist it upon one of my characters. Yeah, that's the ticket...

The good thing about being less popular than Hugh Howey is that I have time to write while he loiters around conventions.


----------



## Tim_A (May 25, 2013)

After July was my worst month ever, August has shaped up to be the best so far (we're still only talking 24 books, mind). But on aggregate, that takes me out of the poo medal zone and into the bronze!  

Like my brief hour-long sojourn in the heady ranks of the top 100, it'll never last!!!

New cover, dollar off the price and shouting at people are all to blame!


----------



## Routhwick (Apr 1, 2012)

_Very_ awful in my case. That _Gadsby_ re-issue of mine's lost steam. Usually takes in around ten copies a month, but so far this month:

*Three* net sales. *And* a refund. Hasn't moved in two weeks or so; sales rank now below 400,000.

At this rate, I'll be lucky to get the next sale by next week. Presumably Monday.

Wonder what's happened--maybe the back-to-school rush just hit? Or was it the Amazon algos? (Hey, first time I'm using this here.)


----------



## donnajherren (Mar 7, 2013)

Just released the third book in our series. We've had the first book on a 99 cent sale in preparation for that, and even with the lower price, it's shaping up to be an awesome month.


----------



## Nihilist (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm very new to the game. I published for the first time on Aug. 2nd and have since published 18 titles. 

Sold/paid across all titles: 126
Freebies: 1,609


I'm happy about it, so I'm calling it good.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

My U.S. Amazon sales are down from last month, but not tragically so. On the plus side, my Nook and Createspace sales are up, as are my UK Amazon sales. Germany and Canada are letting me down with Amazon, especially after a string of decent months.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Well, hmmm.  This is the second time since I joined this game that a day has brought not a single sale.
This is officially the worst week in the worst month for me.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

Quiss said:


> Well, hmmm. This is the second time since I joined this game that a day has brought not a single sale.
> This is officially the worst week in the worst month for me.


It feels as if a bad wizard threw a cloak of invisibility over my books in the last 5-6 days. I pronounce this past week as officially *Awful*! And as it is the month of A, the best descriptor I have for the prior couple of weeks is *Anemic*. (Thanks to two .99 sales.) But I have received some new reviews, so that's a huge bonus. 

Glad to hear there are some *Awesomes* out there.


----------



## wilsonharp (Jun 5, 2012)

I had a couple of ads go solid for me and I finally have had a decent month. Best one I've ever had. Was able to sell 374 of my Sherwood book at 99 cents and 21 books at full price so far. Also, my Audiobook has been a slow, but very steady seller. I have a real shot at getting over $300 in royalties for a single month.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

EC Sheedy said:


> It feels as if a bad wizard threw a cloak of invisibility over my books in the last 5-6 days.


Yes, same here. I thought my last BookBub ad had maybe finally run out of steam.
I have a new title coming out next month so I'm looking forward to that.

What does NOT help is a GR review that reads: "I don't really like sci-fi so I didn't finish it"
How can you NOT then say to yourself "so why the HECK did ya download it, girlfriend, and even bother to leave a comment?" Yes, I'm cranky again


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

WooHoo! I had a sale. That makes 7. Hopefully it's the start of a new trend....


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

Started a 50% off sale on one of mine yesterday and already got a handful of sales. Enough for it to creep into the Dark Fantasy Top 100.

May be short-lived, but this hasn't been a great month for sales, so I'll take it.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

It started out awful, but my new release is doing gangbusters, so...it's not quite "awesome" yet, but definitely in the "pretty darn good" category.


----------



## Tim_A (May 25, 2013)

I jinxed myself! After saying this was my best month ever, 4 days ago, I haven't sold a single book since!

Ho hum!


----------



## S. Shine (Jan 14, 2013)

Anyone else seeing sales slow down the past week?  

Right now, for me, sales at the Zon are anaemic. Needless to say, I will sacrifice a goat or two to help turn the tide.


----------



## johnlmonk (Jul 24, 2013)

I've sold on average 1 book a day and picked up some reviews following my freebie sale   I figure, not bad for only publishing in July and being a first time author.
Next month, I hope to make enough to go to Wendy's and biggie size something (hehe).


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

No sales so far this month.  Hopefully if I can get my Konrath challenge short out in the next week, it might get me a sale or two for next month!

Plus, my son goes back to nursery towards the end of next week, so I'll hopefully be able to finish the pre-editor edits on my novel before the end of September.  (Ideally, I'd like to get it published by the end of September too, but it depends on how fast a turnaround I can get from my editor and my proof readers!)


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

S. Shine said:


> Anyone else seeing sales slow down the past week?
> 
> Right now, for me, sales at the Zon are anaemic. Needless to say, I will sacrifice a goat or two to help turn the tide.


Yep, the beginning of this week was disappointing. Seems to be picking up though.

(I usually sacrifice a virgin. If I can find one.)


----------



## Nell Gavin (Jul 3, 2010)

August is always awful awful awful for me. Always. It's the one month where you look at the numbers not doing anything, and do NOT wonder if there is a delay in the sales being posted. You just know you didn't sell anything.

I almost had a meltdown the other day when I was checking my stats on Amazon, and pulled up the print version of Threads instead of the Kindle version. I hadn't checked my sales rank in a few days (checking my sales rank is something I don't do much in August), and Freaked Out. I remained Freaked Out for an hour or so, when I decided to go back in to make sure. That's when I figured out what had happened. The sales rank was still sad, but it looked so much better by comparison. I had never felt that good before about a sales rank that low.


----------



## SarahCarter (Nov 8, 2012)

Bloody awful month for me. Just two sales for my main book! Not that I sell many normally. But my short story has had two sales after not having any in months. It's ranking was in the millions. Just shows the power of a 5 star review I guess? Weird month. Hope September is better!


----------



## ER Pierce (Jun 4, 2013)

put me in the sad camp


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

I sold one in the last few days and I'm really happy. It was in the US.   

However, it was the only one I sold all month.


----------



## RJ Kennett (Jul 31, 2013)

Really weird. 

So far my worst days in August netted 4 sales, and there have been a few of them. The strongest were 15 and 16 sale days, but generally I'm averaging 6-8. From reading what others are dealing with, I feel pretty lucky to be where I am.

But today? When two articles and a KBoards ad went live? ZERO. And to top off the weirdness, my book's ranking hasn't budged. It's been stuck at 20,095 all day. You'd think that with 0 sales, it would be dropping like a stone.

Color me perplexed. Maybe sales are happening but not getting reported where I can see them.

I hope Amazon gets their act together again, because they seem to have been plagued with glitches ever since their site went down for a while on the 19th.

EDIT: Okay, waking up a little bit today... 2 sales, 1 borrow and another review on the product page. Better than the donut I was looking at.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Andrew Ashling said:


> (I usually sacrifice a virgin. If I can find one.)


Good luck. I hear they're becoming almost as rare as unicorns.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2013)

I've sold 23 books this month across Amazon and Draft2Digital. I don't know about the one book I have with Smashwords, but that doesn't usually sell much. This is over 8 books, so not very good. But at least I sold something


----------



## Sam Winterwood (Jun 25, 2013)

My first short has been up for 2 days and I've sold 3 copies.
And of course I know who they were bought by hah.
I'm sure that's going to drop down to 0 today.


----------



## Bec (Aug 24, 2012)

Well, better than June and July. JUST. So, still pretty awful. Wow, my fingers just mis-typed awful as awesome... weird. 

Mostly my own fault, I only have one novella out, and haven't published anything new since January... so, to be expected, really.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

Bec Allinson said:


> Well, better than June and July. JUST. So, still pretty awful. Wow, my fingers just mis-typed awful as awesome... weird.
> 
> Mostly my own fault, I only have one novella out, and haven't published anything new since January... so, to be expected, really.


Still waiting for the 2nd book, Bec...


----------



## Bec (Aug 24, 2012)

EC Sheedy said:


> Still waiting for the 2nd book, Bec...


I'm working on it  In two and a half weeks I'll be officially unemployed, so I'll have no excuses


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON (Mar 14, 2011)

August: 229 sold including borrows!


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

This has been my best sales month ever. But I'm still getting about $50 less in Aug than in July (my previous best month) bcs I dropped my price down at the end. Sept I expect will suck bcs I'm at 99c on all sites. Hoping the new release at the very end helps.


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

August is going better for me than July. Nothing to get too excited about, but I'm getting some daily sales, downloads, and even a few reviews.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

Well, as of this morning I had 6 sales and 2 borrows - about 2/3 of which seem to have come in the last few days.  I just tell myself that's 8 more people reading my stories than would have read them if I hadn't published, so I have no real complaints.

I come out of Select on Sept 1, and I can't decide between Smashwords and D2D - Smashwords has much to recommend it, but I find their sales reports incomprehensible - I get several hundred free downloads of The Snarls from Amazon each month, but I have no idea how many downloads I'm getting through any of the distribuion channels at Smashwords - I can't believe it's 0 through *anybody*


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

beccaprice said:


> Well, as of this morning I had 6 sales and 2 borrows - about 2/3 of which seem to have come in the last few days. I just tell myself that's 8 more people reading my stories than would have read them if I hadn't published, so I have no real complaints.
> 
> I come out of Select on Sept 1, and I can't decide between Smashwords and D2D - Smashwords has much to recommend it, but I find their sales reports incomprehensible - I get several hundred free downloads of The Snarls from Amazon each month, but I have no idea how many downloads I'm getting through any of the distribuion channels at Smashwords - I can't believe it's 0 through *anybody*


Not sure if you say this thread yesterday, but there's a link to a very comprehensive article with a summary of Smash vs D2D.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,160903.0.html


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Worst month EVAH but I'm a noob.  
I still made the car payment, so that's good.  (My current measure of success is to make the monthly mortgage payment)

Also, I am doing a freebie promo today and tomorrow (no BookBub   ) and have a new title coming out in September so I am utterly undaunted!


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

I figure if I'm covering my costs (i.e. childcare for the days I write), then it's OK. So far I'm doing that plus a bit more. Win!


----------



## Jack Zavada (Aug 21, 2013)

August is almost over and I have one sale and one borrow at Amazon.

Woooo, smokin'!!!


----------



## TRGoodman (Jul 9, 2012)

I sold one to a kind person here on KB. (Thanks again!)


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

Not too bad, and one of my three books became perma-free at Amazon--or so I hope--and it's a No. 1 humor essay bestseller. Moving free books never felt so good.


----------



## Michael Kingswood (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm feeling pretty good about things, right now.  Released my new novel (The Pericles Conspiracy, below) and it's selling at a nice trickle, for me - 10 copies in 5 days.  Not awesome by any stretch of the imagination, but better than what I've had recently.    Shoot I'm into the double-digits overall for the first time in a while.  And thus I've accrued more royalties this month than I have in a while (Pericles alone has earned a bit over $50).  But then I'd not released anything in a while, so...shocker right?  I really need to get back to that; I've got 4 or five titles sitting around basically ready to go, but I haven't put them out because I've been focusing on finishing Pericles and the sequel to my Glimmer Vale novel, which I should have done here in a couple weeks.  Note to self: write AND publish.  Write AND publish.



So life is pretty decent around here.  Feeling positive, and having fun.


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

Not bad at all compared with March and June. One thing I have started to notice is that I have sales on Wednesday thru Thursday and Saturday thru Sunday, and at *no other time*.

I can't decide if that's because cozy mystery readers only buy books on those days - or whether the KDP reports are batching sales.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Bec Allinson said:


> Well, better than June and July. JUST. So, still pretty awful. Wow, my fingers just mis-typed awful as awesome... weird.
> 
> Mostly my own fault, I only have one novella out, and haven't published anything new since January... so, to be expected, really.


Maybe mis-typing awful as awesome is an omen. Get ready, September!


----------



## Joshua Dalzelle (Jun 12, 2013)

My sales are down from June/July, but I expected that. Those months were great (for me at least) after releasing the second book in May. August is still good, just not as strong as the mid-summer months.


----------



## David Thayer (Sep 7, 2012)

Awesome for me. August is my best month so far.


----------



## legion (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm pretty excited about August--second best month for me thus far!


----------



## IAmDanMarshall (Apr 4, 2013)

David Thayer said:


> Awesome for me. August is my best month so far.


Yeah me too. I ran a bookbub ad on Aug 1 and had 16K free downloads for the two days it was free. Set it to .99 for the weekend that followed and sold another 30 or so. My total for the month is at about 165 right now. Very pleased, and I hope the trend continues!


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

cegesmith said:


> Not sure if you say this thread yesterday, but there's a link to a very comprehensive article with a summary of Smash vs D2D.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,160903.0.html


yeah, I saw it - and it didn't make the decision any easier. I still can't figure out Smashword's reports, and I hate having to add their blurb to the copyright statement - but they can do more for me than D2D currently can, so I really don't know.


----------



## MH Sargent (Apr 8, 2010)

Last year, August was my worst month of the year. 

This August is falling into the same pattern.


----------



## AriadneW (Feb 16, 2013)

I have had my best month to date thanks to a new release and lots more promoting and specials than usual. It has been a real effort this month but now I'm back to writing the next one.


----------



## Jac1106 (Jan 13, 2012)

Awesome.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

J.A. Cynth said:


> Awesome.


   All you needed was an exclamation point! Way to go...


----------



## strath (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm actually having one of my best months yet. Best in week 1 and week 4 - the blue moon, I guess. I've had some buzz over on G+ which helped a great deal. By the end of the month I might be able to buy some Starbucks coffee for at least 5 ( no, 6... now, 7 and counting. What's happening?) of you with my royalty check.

Everyone keep fingers crossed for tomorrow. I feel folks just itching to buy your books.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 17, 2012)

Very slow month...

My current books are niche, so my sales are never outstanding. But wow, it's a trickle. 


I really ought to get my more mainstream books out there to see if I get a boost in sales across the board.


----------



## JamieCampbell (May 29, 2013)

Down, down, sales are down (sung to the Coles theme song for all Aussies out there).

July was my best month yet so it kind of raised my expectations. I've probably done about half in August, although that is still good for me - I just want more now!


----------



## ChrisWard (Mar 10, 2012)

Pitiful, haha. Although most of my 20 or so sales have been at full price so I've actually made about as much money as last month when my sales figure was over 50.


----------



## williamvw (Mar 12, 2012)

About two dozen paid sales and borrows, including four international, making this officially my second-best month ever and the third month of rising sales since my latest novella released. But the past week has been absolutely motionless. Even my perma-free title that normally averages one a day has stopped. So either I fell in to some Amazon accounting black hole or everybody and their dog is off getting in an end-of-summer vacation. Or both.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I've got a pretty average month. I don't sell in huge numbers, usually between 150 and 300 a month, but what pleases me immensely is how diverse my sales are. Amazon is in total only about 25% of my sales. The rest is made up of Kobo (my biggest venue), B&N, Apple, Sony, Smashwords, Createspace and a bunch of other smallfry. I'm also very happy that Amazon UK is on par with US this month, after I was unable to sell more than single figures there for months.

So my sales are not huge (probably end up with about 200 this month), but they're not up and down like a yoyo, and they're almost all at $4.99 or above. I don't advertise much. I cannot get Bookbub to accept me to save my life (they must have some sort of personal vendetta against me) and right now, I'm quite happy with where I am. I'm building a stable of books and am less interested in the short-term highs.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Patty Jansen said:


> I've got a pretty average month. I don't sell in huge numbers, usually between 150 and 300 a month, but what pleases me immensely is how diverse my sales are. Amazon is in total only about 25% of my sales. The rest is made up of Kobo (my biggest venue), B&N, Apple, Sony, Smashwords, Createspace and a bunch of other smallfry. I'm also very happy that Amazon UK is on par with US this month, after I was unable to sell more than single figures there for months.


About the same picture for me as far as the numbers are concerned, but my sales are not as diverse.
I sell a few copies through Kobo, iTunes, ARe, etc. but Amazon still accounts for over 80% of my sales.
I have no idea how I can get some serious traction with the other vendors.


----------



## portiadacosta (Feb 28, 2011)

It's going to be my worst ever month since May 2011, when I only had two titles on sale. Now I have fourteen titles on sale.

I'll be lucky if I hit 200 sales, spread across Amazon US and UK this August... whereas last August, I sold 1.4K across the two. But the algo/visibility change of Sept 12 virtually halved that by Nov 12 and it's been downhill ever since with no recovery.  

My sales via Smashwords and the outlets they feed have been declining too.


----------



## Darren Wearmouth (Jan 28, 2013)

7,814 in the three weeks since release, 2,246 in the last two days.  

#26 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Post-Apocalyptic
#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Horror
#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy


----------



## Zenferno (May 29, 2013)

Pretty bad month for me I guess, only 65+ sales, but I only have a few short stories out so I don't expect much.  I'm working on my first series so hopefully next month will be better with many more stories being released.


----------



## williamvw (Mar 12, 2012)

DAWearmouth said:


> 7,814 in the three weeks since release, 2,246 in the last two days.


Having only *one* title? Good Lord, how'd you manage THAT?!


----------



## SarahCarter (Nov 8, 2012)

DAWearmouth said:


> 7,814 in the three weeks since release, 2,246 in the last two days.
> 
> #26 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #1 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Post-Apocalyptic
> ...


That is ridiculously awesome. Well done!


----------



## AdrianaThompson (Jan 11, 2013)

DAWearmouth said:


> 7,814 in the three weeks since release, 2,246 in the last two days.
> 
> #26 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #1 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Post-Apocalyptic
> ...


Oh, wow...that's awesome and at the same time unbelievably depressing


----------



## Darren Wearmouth (Jan 28, 2013)

williamvw said:


> Having only *one* title? Good Lord, how'd you manage THAT?!


I planned a decent launch and it's done well since then, people seem to like it. I talked about it quite openly on the Rocking Self Publishing podcast.


----------



## bellabentley (Mar 25, 2013)

A total of 457. 
Zon: 431
AR: 7
Kobo: 9
B&N: 10

I'm not sure if I'm up or down. I think it's nearing the same? I don't keep detailed records. My records consist of adding the numbers up on a piece of paper in one of my many notebooks or journals...and then I forget where I wrote the numbers down lol. (I'm not ADD!   No...not me...) 

My other ROMCOM/YA pen name brought in 50 (a really low low drop). and 61 borrows.

However, I'm super super pleased for the consistent $$ each month that I've seen consistently throughout this entire year. Bella Bentley has brought in a nice consistent monthly paycheck for me that I'm looking forward to expanding and growing. It's been a lot of fun and very rewarding.   

Good luck everyone in September!   May we all double and triple and so forth in sales!


----------



## Maia Sepp Ross (May 10, 2013)

After 700+ last month, I'm under 200 for this month. I might need a hug.


----------



## williamvw (Mar 12, 2012)

DAWearmouth said:


> I planned a decent launch and it's done well since then, people seem to like it. I talked about it quite openly on the Rocking Self Publishing podcast.


Oh, wow! I just listened to that episode yesterday! But at that time, you only -- LOL..."only" -- had 1,000-some sales. Your residual sales even after the initial launch are staggering. Have you done anything to continue juicing public interest?


----------



## Darren Wearmouth (Jan 28, 2013)

williamvw said:


> Oh, wow! I just listened to that episode yesterday! But at that time, you only -- LOL..."only" -- had 1,000-some sales. Your residual sales even after the initial launch are staggering. Have you done anything to continue juicing public interest?


Not all that much as we've both got day jobs. We've had messages from all around the world about it, and next week we've been invited by the BBC to give a live studio interview! (I hope we don't have to put on make-up)

Being sons of Yorkshire, we've also had a decent amount of local interest. Marcus was on the radio the other day, and off the back of that, a paper called for an interview which was ran tonight and was published online.
http://www.examiner.co.uk/news/west-yorkshire-news/brighouse-brothers-darren-marcus-wearmouth-5815103

We've turned down a small press and agency offer this week, I love the KDP dashboard too much!


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

DAWearmouth said:


> Not all that much as we've both got day jobs. We've had messages from all around the world about it, and next week we've been invited by the BBC to give a live studio interview! (I hope we don't have to put on make-up)


Ooh! Let us know when it's going out. I'll definitely watch that if I can.


----------



## Darren Wearmouth (Jan 28, 2013)

Lydniz said:


> Ooh! Let us know when it's going out. I'll definitely watch that if I can.


Will do, although I have a face more suited to radio.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Is it Breakfast or News 24?


----------



## Darren Wearmouth (Jan 28, 2013)

Lydniz said:


> Is it Breakfast or News 24?


No idea, my brother is arranging it and asked about my availability next week. I'm slightly shy, so haven't dug too deep, part of me is hoping it will go away.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Do it, do it, do it!

Also, the _only_ thing I know about going on the telly (and I don't know how true it is) is that you're supposed to clench your buttocks while you're on camera as it stops you pressing your mouth closed and looking really uptight. I got that from an article by Helen Fielding when she was doing all the publicity for Bridget Jones.


----------



## Craig Halloran (May 15, 2012)

It's my best month yet!  
Sales are up on all my titles!


----------



## rjspears (Sep 25, 2011)

This is my worst month ever.  My new release is selling...some, but my backlog is dead.  I'm moving next to nothing.  Oh woe is me!

I'm sure things will pickup soon.  I have some plans and releases in the works.

--
R.J. Spears


----------



## Bookside Manner (Aug 24, 2013)

It's been really good so far thanks to being an ENT Book of the Day. 

It's funny, last year my sales were tiny but this year it looks like bringing out a second book and building up more reviews on that and the first book got me to the tipping point. I have spikes for ENT and other promos, but in the last few months I've seen a slow-but-steady sales trickle after the spikes.


----------



## Mike Dennis (Apr 26, 2010)

DAWearmouth said:


> 7,814 in the three weeks since release, 2,246 in the last two days.
> 
> #26 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #1 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Post-Apocalyptic
> ...


What was it that gave you your initial sales? You obviously sold a ton of books in your first few days. Specifically, could you mention what did it for you?


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Mike Dennis said:


> What was it that gave you your initial sales? You obviously sold a ton of books in your first few days. Specifically, could you mention what did it for you?


If anyone knew this, publishers would be rich.


----------



## Mike Dennis (Apr 26, 2010)

Patty Jansen said:


> If anyone knew this, publishers would be rich.


He obviously did something to generate so many sales in such an astonishingly brief period. I just thought he might care to let us in on what worked for him. If not, well, I understand why. He may not want to share his secret, if he has one.


----------



## Darren Wearmouth (Jan 28, 2013)

Mike Dennis said:


> He obviously did something to generate so many sales in such an astonishingly brief period. I just thought he might care to let us in on what worked for him. If not, well, I understand why. He may not want to share his secret, if he has one.


It's no secret Mr. Dennis, I talked openly about it on the podcast with Simon Whistler.

I did a 0.99c/p promotion along with a stream of advertising, I think this could work with any good book with a great cover and blurb. It's been organically growing since then and yesterday I sold 1,300 copies. Please feel free to contact me for any direct information, the same goes for anyone who is interested.


----------



## Alex Jace (May 6, 2013)

Alas, I cannot compete with DA Wearmouth's awesome numbers  but it's been a good month for me. Let's do some number-crunching. First published 10th June.

June: 26 sales at 1.3 sales per day
July: 70 sales at 2.26 sales per day
August: 168 sales at 5.42 per day

So this month doubled last month's sales and more than doubled last month's royalties. Interestingly, I sold over twice as many copies through All Romance Ebooks as through Amazon this month, helped by hitting a couple of the smaller bestseller lists, but my average royalty through Amazon was nearly double at a massive $4.10 per sale. The permafree first title in my first series (700+ downloads this month) is driving slow but steady sales of the bundle version. I also picked up my first Barnes and Noble sales this month and got some more reviews and ratings at Goodreads. Alas, still not on the iBookstore. I continue to dream of the promised land.

OK, that's me done for August. I'm intrigued by the fact that at this rate, September's royalties may cover my rent.


----------



## Joseph Turkot (Nov 9, 2012)

final tally... 378. The bad news: I still haven't broken 400 in a month yet. The good news: most of my sales came from something that brought in 70% revenue for me, something I've not yet done. Also, my sales on non-Amazon channels are increasing.


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

24 sales across 5 books, two of which are permafree.

Doesn't look like much, but it is proof that I pulled out of a nose dive I had back between January and April and this is all on a budget of zero dollars.

I'm actually operating above my goals for this summer, which was just for the books to pay for my website consistently. If September holds steady  or improves (especially since I'll be releasing a 6th book), I'll need to consider a new target goal.


----------



## RJ Kennett (Jul 31, 2013)

My goal at the beginning of August was (IMHO) lofty for a first-time, one-title author not using any free days: 250 sales. I figured it'd be tough, but felt my title could do it.

With a few hours left in the month, sales are at: 249. Got my fingers crossed.

EDIT: Got it. The 250th sale must have come through in the final minutes of the day.


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

1995 1998 2001 (I broke 2000, yay!) sales. Almost 200 more than last month. July and August have been wonderful to me and I hope it gets even better in the coming months.

I have two small paid ads scheduled for September, plus a two-week review tour that starts tomorrow. I'm hoping that gets me even more visibility, especially since I don't have a new release scheduled for this month.


----------



## AriadneW (Feb 16, 2013)

954 as of today. I was pleased to get one more just now on Amazon.com as I didn't know if it was good luck to have the number 666 in the spreadsheet lol  Looking forward to Apple sales updating on Smashwords now to see if I can crack the 1000.


----------



## S. Shine (Jan 14, 2013)

785 last count + the ones via Smash I'll know about after the update. I'm pleased as punch. Had quite a few slow days and I'm actually surprised that August surpassed July. Didn't expect that. 

So, the daily average so far is 25.32 for August. 

January: 0.71
February: 1.46
March: 2.12
April: 5.73
May: 11.87
June: 16.6
July: 22.41
August: 25.32

Curious what September will bring.


----------



## Joe_Nobody (Oct 23, 2012)

DAWearmouth said:


> 7,814 in the three weeks since release, 2,246 in the last two days.
> 
> #26 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #1 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Post-Apocalyptic
> ...


Nice. Well done, sir.


----------



## kwest (Mar 16, 2013)

Finally, broke 200 sales in one month. It's been a long road to get even that far, and it's all due to releasing more in the series. Looking at my sales numbers, they seem to multiply times 1.5 for each new book I release. Averaged 50-75 month with one book, 125-150 a month with two, so now I guess it will 225-300 or so with three. Can't wait till have all seven of them out!

By the way, Mr Wearmouth, those are some awesome numbers. Your book appears on my alsobought, which was how I found out about in the first place. Sounds like something right up my alley .


----------



## Sam Winterwood (Jun 25, 2013)

6 sales from 1 book.
Not a lot I know. But it was only out for 5 days and its the first thing I've published.
Already learned a lot in those 5 days. Loads of things I would do very differently for the next release.

You have to start somewhere I guess.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2013)

My month started off real slow, but then it became really good.  I've heard a lot how others are having a bad month - perhaps because of summer, back to school, whatever - but that's not the case for me.  Things look to go even better next month now that Amazon made the first in my fantasy series perma-free.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

kwest said:


> Finally, broke 200 sales in one month. It's been a long road to get even that far, and it's all due to releasing more in the series. Looking at my sales numbers, they seem to multiply times 1.5 for each new book I release. Averaged 50-75 month with one book, 125-150 a month with two, so now I guess it will 225-300 or so with three. Can't wait till have all seven of them out!
> 
> By the way, Mr Wearmouth, those are some awesome numbers. Your book appears on my alsobought, which was how I found out about in the first place. Sounds like something right up my alley .


Ditto except it took a change of series for me. I put two books out one after another but in different series. Second series took off so that one gets my efforts. Releasing the sequel this month (Sept) and really nervous about it. Hoping to release the third book in november.


----------



## kwest (Mar 16, 2013)

Wansit said:


> Ditto except it took a change of series for me. I put two books out one after another but in different series. Second series took off so that one gets my efforts. Releasing the sequel this month (Sept) and really nervous about it. Hoping to release the third book in november.


Sounds like a good plan. Good luck with your release, glad you're finding some success.


----------



## MitchHogan (May 17, 2013)

4,251 for me    slowed down a fair bit the last few days, but it's been a fantastic month!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2013)

285 Amazon paid, probably around 350 paid across all channels.  Growing slowly!


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

834 from Amazon on one book. That's a good total but way down on my best figure, which was over 2,000 in May.


----------



## Tim_A (May 25, 2013)

The final tally for August: 32. Paltry number, but it's still my best month ever & I guess it qualifies me for a Bronzie...

Still, now it's September and the PBBoS is back. And my price has gone up to $4.99. So I guess we'll see how price sensitive these few sales really are...


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

51 sales for August. I'm happy about that.


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

Not as bad as it could have been. I made 130 for the month as far as I can see at this time, excluding free. Holding steady despite the the B&N/D2D issue, which killed the solidly building momentum that I had there. Pity, but life is full of this unpredictable events.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

It was a slow August. Hopefully, September will be better.

Kobo sales = 25 copies
Amazon.com = 16 copies
Amazon.co.uk = 5 copies
Amazon.ca = 2 copies
Smashwords = 1 copy.

Total for August = 49 copies

I don't count any of the freebie copies - although about 80% of the sales listed stem directly from the perma-free FLASH VIRUS: EPISODE ONE on Kobo and Kindle and the TATTERDEMON EPISODE ONE perma-free available only on Kobo.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

2712 for me, not including my storybundle sales.

Best month so far! 

I released the last in my series at the end of July, so that's the main reason why. Things slowed down towards the end of the month so I'm hoping September doesn't continue to slow down _too_ much!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

slow but steady enough to make my $500 goal (est)

339 across all vendors (last year: 152)
I have about a dozen 'real' titles and since aug was so slow, I had to 'goose' things with a couple of ads. (note to self for next year)


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

In terms of sales numbers, the Konrath challenge book got me my second best sales month ever (possibly thanks to it having a lower price point than my other titles).  I sold four copies in the last couple of days of August .  Much better than the brown bars I'd been looking at prior to that!


----------



## Magda Alexander (Aug 13, 2011)

Well, on my second month out, I sold 838, all paid, all Amazon. I made enough to pay all my monthly expenses. And THAT is a major blessing. Go Amazon.


----------



## murmcd (Oct 11, 2010)

Just over 5,000 but only thanks to a last day of the month Bookbub. Fairly quiet month up until then.


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

kwest said:


> Finally, broke 200 sales in one month. It's been a long road to get even that far, and it's all due to releasing more in the series.


I wouldn't call it a long road, exactly. I'd call that excellent progress for someone published for less than a year.  Congratulations.
I've been at this three years now, and I would love to be pulling those numbers! April this year was my best month, with 72 sales over 4 titles.

August has been up and down. I came back from holiday on the 8th to find 8 sales, over five titles. I was really pleased and thought it was going to be a pretty okay month. Then, NOTHING for almost a week. I began to think I should go on holiday again!  Then I had a flurry of sales, over a couple of days, and my optimism returned. It was short lived. No more sales now for almost a fortnight.

My new release went live, eight hours ago, but so far, no one's biting.  Hoping things will pick up and September won't turn out to be like last year, which was my worst month ever, with only nine sales over two titles.


----------



## RockyGrede (Apr 19, 2013)

That's August gone.

Paid sales recorded: 51
Free promo: 1100

Let's see what September brings


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

Not my best month, but not bad after a slow start. 88 Amazon sales in .com, UK, Fr, and Canada.


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

Awesome! Best sales month since starting publishing - 157 sales, 311 free downloads and 1 borrow  across 5 titles.


----------



## Kwalker (Aug 23, 2012)

My total for august was 2985 - Far surpassing my previous best of 500 in one month.

I had a bookbub that managed incredible staying power even after raising the price on the book again. I'm beyond thrilled.


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

Congrats everyone! 

This month wasn't awful for me, but it wasn't great either. I managed 124 sales and close to 8300 free downloads.


----------

